# Which Cold Air Intake Should I Get? & Single Or Dual Exhaust



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

My accessory gut told me he likes and would put on An S&B Cold air intake...........

Thought i would check with the experts here before getting one.

Thanks for your help!!

Clarke


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

K&N is my choice and suggestion. Easy install.

I chose to edit my post for the reason to also suggest to alter your exhaust. What I have been told and it makes sense "the more air you take in the more you have to release". That's my reasoning behind also doing the dual exhaust.

(besides I like the sound)


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm a K&N guy...I like the throttle response and have to admit that I like the company's reputation and history. The other systems maybe a bit cheaper, but I still would recommend the K&N.

As far as exhaust...Magnaflow Stainless.....awesome!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I specifically asked him about K&N and why he suggested S&B, he said performance is the same........or better on S&B .....but the main reason he liked S&B is that is an enclosed filter...............

I do not know enough either way...............that's why i am asking...........I have heard only good things about the Magnaflow stainless!!!

Thanks for the responses so far......gotta love this place for getting responses back!!

I was thinking Carey







might have heard of them and Chime in...........


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Piecemakers said:


> K&N is my choice and suggestion. Easy install.
> 
> That's my reasoning behind also doing the dual exhaust.
> 
> (besides I like the sound)


I've bee checking into these also. The info that banks for one and a few others agree on is the single exhaust is going to give better torque. ---Mike


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We did K & N on our F350 - my hubby, who is not overly the mechanic type did it himself in about an hour.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use K N and love it.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I have had diesels as of late. But I was happy with the Volant that I had on my F350 and the current pick up they actually recommended a mod to the factory set up.

Gasser? You can always do right by the K&N. Alot of guys use the S&B with no problems. Money not an issue I would probably go with the banks setup. If they make a kit for that "SWEET" burb of yours, you could get a torque package. CAI, exhaust and even a tuner, if you want and they will have info on the kit tested as a system. Bnks is a good company to work with also. I have never bought from them, but they have always been willing and able ot answer my questions. If you get a chance, call and ask what they have and why it is better. They are pretty good at explaining in "lay" terms. Why I havent I bought from them Then you ask? $$$. Similar performance less expensive, but typically more work on my part.

Good luck.

It would look and sound pretty sweet with a nice setup (CAI, duals)

Jim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Honestly in a gas motor, your not getting much. 10 hp and some torque. In a diesel you see bigger gains. Exhaust sounds good and you can get some hp and torque but for the money spent and the power gained its not really worth it BUT as we are MEN and MANLEY MEN at that, I would get either one and go with the Magnaflow exhaust. They do sound nice....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont know much about S&B.. I see quite a few on trucks in my yard.

After spending some time reading here click I built my own true cold air box.

You guys will think Im crazy, but I think this mod along with a freeing up the exhaust gave me 50hp..

I had already done the exhaust, but doing this made my truck just come alive.

I went beyond what they offer here and went to a 6 inch cold air tube and I sealed the box. So my truck can only get cold air..

I really think this single mod gave a 1 mpg boost..

To be honest all of the brands are good. I have seen guys with 2-400k on every brand including K&N.

I run a K&N air cleaner, just because the cleaning kit is always available at autozone..

Sorry, but I dont really have much imput on this one.. After reading that site and trying it, I think there is nothing that will out do it.. Whats cool is anyone can do this to any vehicle.. It has no choice but to work.. Your dealing with tru forced air here... No boughten brand offers that..

The best thing was I could do this myself, and the total price was under a c-note..

Carey


----------



## PacNorWest (May 31, 2009)

For gassers, I've always liked K&N. The fact that it is not an enclosed filter makes me question "your guys" claim that the S&B makes the same added power. I would also be sure and get a Pre Filter sock if you go with the K&N. Makes them go a lot longer between cleanings. I also bought a second filter so I can just take one off, put the other on and then worry about cleaning it. For Diesels, I've heard specifically do not use K&N for a diesel, have not heard that the problem for diesels has ever been fixed. Banks is always topnotch if you have the $$. Magnaflow is good (ended up putting that on my '08 1500) but I've also used Flowmaster in the past and really like their products. On my diesel, I will probably endup going with the Volant cold air and the MRBP exhaust.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PacNorWest said:


> For gassers, I've always liked K&N. The fact that it is not an enclosed filter makes me question "your guys" claim that the S&B makes the same added power. I would also be sure and get a Pre Filter sock if you go with the K&N. Makes them go a lot longer between cleanings. I also bought a second filter so I can just take one off, put the other on and then worry about cleaning it. For Diesels, I've heard specifically do not use K&N for a diesel, have not heard that the problem for diesels has ever been fixed. Banks is always topnotch if you have the $$. Magnaflow is good (ended up putting that on my '08 1500) but I've also used Flowmaster in the past and really like their products. On my diesel, I will probably endup going with the Volant cold air and the MRBP exhaust.


I know of at least 100 guys with 500,000 miles and still using the same K&N filter that they installed when it was new..

I know, I read about everyone hating K&N also on the truck forums..

All I can say is mine works just fine.. Problems come when people over or under oil them..

Many do not let it dry properly after washing it.. If a guy lets it dry overnight the re-oil process always works great..

But in our world of rush, people tend to re-oil a wet filter, then problems crop up every time..

One must follow the directions to the letter, and no problems will arise..

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I dont know much about S&B.. I see quite a few on trucks in my yard.
> 
> After spending some time reading here click I built my own true cold air box.
> 
> ...


Banks has actually designed a "ram air induction scoop", but it is a lot more than a c-note. Cant beat cold clean air.

jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

And one reason I really dont care if i ever get an exhaust gas temp gauge is I know for a fact i have cooled my ex temps by at least 10-20% by using 100% cold air and a straight thru exhaust..

I am using the exact same technolgy that semis use..

From my experiences and knowing that few newer semis even come with egt gauges anymore, I have total confidence I can let my engine run right down to its peak torque of 1600 and just leave it there for miles, same as a semi.. I know my ex temps will never be an issue..

You guys already seen the video I posted, and I know few guys will let there engines drag down like that for fear of a meltdown..

Meltdowns arent gonna happen if you have a 100% efficient intake and exhaust system.. I have that and will just never worry about it.. All semis have this exact same system, and ex temp gauges are optional from the factory..

Sorry as usaul, im off the subject..

Got the truck packed and am off for Indy.. I had to come home to help my kid out for a few days..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Joonbee said:


> I dont know much about S&B.. I see quite a few on trucks in my yard.
> 
> After spending some time reading here click I built my own true cold air box.
> 
> ...


Banks has actually designed a "ram air induction scoop", but it is a lot more than a c-note. Cant beat cold clean air.

jim
[/quote]

The actual mod was 12 bucks for the tube at the hardware store.. 6 inch flexible alum duct.. The air filter was 80 bucks at the Zone..

So I did mine for 92 bucks..

I got to hit the road.. See ya all..

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.

I need to do some looking tonight and buying in the next couple of days









I did look at Banks but did not seee much in the way of a kit for Me.............lots for diesels and gas motorhomes...........


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

My two-cents are for the K&N which I put on our 2001 'burb w/ the 8.1L engine. Some say you can't feel the difference, but mental or not it did not seem like it was trying suck air through a little straw once I had it on.

Azthroop


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I use a CAI from Airaid that is just a box replacement. It does not include a tube that connects to the intake or anything like that. There is not a full CAI available for '08 V10 SuperDuty's but for the guys with older ones, alot use Volant systems that are full box intakes like what Carey was talking about. You need to consider this carefully - air intake systems that are not full box systems are (more) susceptible to sucking in water and potentially hydrolocking the motor. My Airaid came with a warning about that. Mine is like this and because of it - I really slow down when it rains heavy here and it collects in the streets. It does have a weathershield on it that seals against the hood on part of the intake but I take no chances. On my hotrods, I have always used K&N and had good luck with them.

My honest opinion is that just about any intake is going to be an improvement over stock. When you compare the brands, the differences will be minimal compared to the improvement you will get by installing anything in place of the stock system.

Something else to consider is noise. My Airraid is nearly silent - the motor definitely growls a bit harder now which I really like. Best of all, I get none of the "ROAR" that many describe when installing intakes. The "air roar" has caused many a CAI buyer to remove the system and replace it with the stock one. Be sure that whatever you get, you (and DW) can live with the noise. I need to take a video of my SuperDuty at full throttle sometime so you all can hear it. I love the sound but then again, I am a hotrod guy. It can't be bad - DW and the DD's don't complain about it and in fact, have never mentioned it. DW despised the sound my RoadRunner made (and how it smelled...lol) and DD#1 refused to ride in it unless I stuck ear plugs in her lil ears.

-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Leads to the next question...Single or Dual exhaust.................I'm thinking single


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Duals by all means. Straight out the back with 3 1/2 inch slash cut stainless tips.









No other way in my book.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Magnaflow Duals....looks, sounds, performs!!!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I say duals if they are true duals and not a single pipe that splits into dual tubes underneath.

Won't make a difference if they're not true duals.......

Steve


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had the Flowmaster on mine for awhile. I love the sound, not so the DW!! It is a single pipe though.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Leads to the next question...Single or Dual exhaust.................I'm thinking single


I have a 2004 chevy crew with the 5.3 and it has the GM performance true dual exhaust. What a difference that puppy made. I got it so it would not void my warranty when it was still under 36K mi. Just for grins I got the 3.5" tips with the bowtie on top. NOt that anyone knows the bowtie is on there, but I sure do! You can customize your sound (loud/soft, mellow rumble/deep grumble, etc). I got just a low grumble as not to hack off any neighbors, but enough to let anyone who is riding with me know that they're in a truck.

Just my .02.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Clarke - remember that you want more torque - not necessarily horsepower. Most "dual" exhausts will dramatically improve horsepower but I have read many cases where torque was reduced (in the area of the power band where you need it most). A single exhaust system that is proven to help with torque (towing) will be your best bet. You don't want a dual exhaust system that increases horsepower at the expense of torque and moves the fat part of the power band up in the rpm range. As an example - there is a guy on the V10 Ford forums that spent many thousands on various exhaust mods and dyno pulls to test each change. He ended up going back to the stock system because it simply produced the best torque where it was needed most (down low). Most 2V V10 guys end up with headers and an improved Y-pipe feeding into a single exhaust. For my V10, the best exhaust mod was to simply replace the muffler, which I did with a Magnaflow. Check out the GM trucks forum and find people that have modded their exhaust on their 6.0 3/4 ton 'burbs, have dyno'd the changes and seen increased torque which improved their towing performance. Good luck.

-CC

btw...AZThroop's exhaust on his 8.1 sounds awesome


----------



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

clarkely said:


> My accessory gut told me he likes and would put on An S&B Cold air intake...........
> 
> Thought i would check with the experts here before getting one.
> 
> ...


I just put an S & B Cold Air intake into my f150 today. Went in very easy in about 1 hour. Choose S&B for the price and its enclosed in a box, which keeps the hot and dirty engine air out. I ordered mine at autoanything.com. They had a $25 off coupon and free shipping, no tax. Next I'll be putting on a Banks monster single cat back system.
Chris


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I dont know much about S&B.. I see quite a few on trucks in my yard.
> 
> After spending some time reading here click I built my own true cold air box.
> 
> ...


Banks has actually designed a "ram air induction scoop", but it is a lot more than a c-note. Cant beat cold clean air.

jim
[/quote]

The actual mod was 12 bucks for the tube at the hardware store.. 6 inch flexible alum duct.. The air filter was 80 bucks at the Zone..

So I did mine for 92 bucks..

I got to hit the road.. See ya all..

Carey
[/quote]

I will tell you the ISO/SAE truth about cold air intakes. If you want an inefficient filter that flows lots of air but does NOT do a good job at catching dirt get a K&N. The only time a K&N filter begins to do a decent job of filtering dirt is when the media is LOADED up with dirt.Then you have no air flow!!!

A respectable company that POSTS the SAE/ISO test results of their products is SB Filters. The SB filters ACTUALLY flows and traps dirt.

http://www.sbfilters.com/why_sb/iso_certified.php

My truck came with a K&N but I bought the SB filter head an threw out the K&N. I am not a SB salesperson but I have been to both Baldwin and Wix filter plants/training. Go to the filter council website and learn UNBIASED truths about filtration. Just remember to get flow you loose efficiency.To get efficiency you give up flow. Its a balancing act. MY $0.02


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

n2striper said:


> I dont know much about S&B.. I see quite a few on trucks in my yard.
> 
> After spending some time reading here click I built my own true cold air box.
> 
> ...


Banks has actually designed a "ram air induction scoop", but it is a lot more than a c-note. Cant beat cold clean air.

jim
[/quote]

The actual mod was 12 bucks for the tube at the hardware store.. 6 inch flexible alum duct.. The air filter was 80 bucks at the Zone..

So I did mine for 92 bucks..

I got to hit the road.. See ya all..

Carey
[/quote]

I will tell you the ISO/SAE truth about cold air intakes. If you want an inefficient filter that flows lots of air but does NOT do a good job at catching dirt get a K&N. The only time a K&N filter begins to do a decent job of filtering dirt is when the media is LOADED up with dirt.Then you have no air flow!!!

A respectable company that POSTS the SAE/ISO test results of their products is SB Filters. The SB filters ACTUALLY flows and traps dirt.

http://www.sbfilters.com/why_sb/iso_certified.php

My truck came with a K&N but I bought the SB filter head an threw out the K&N. I am not a SB salesperson but I have been to both Baldwin and Wix filter plants/training. Go to the filter council website and learn UNBIASED truths about filtration. Just remember to get flow you loose efficiency.To get efficiency you give up flow. Its a balancing act. MY $0.02
[/quote]

What you are telling me is consistent with what my accessory Dealer told me.................


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

When i got back from the weekend and checked email.............Found out no one makes exhaust for the new 6liter Burbs..............

Getting a price on a custom pipe


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

What are the warranty implications of modifying the intake/exhaust? I had considered looking into a Banks system for my diesel but I'm concerned that I'll void the warranty....if there's any chance of that I'm sticking with straight stock until the warranty is up. Not sure how these mods work with the newer generation DPF diesels.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> When i got back from the weekend and checked email.............Found out no one makes exhaust for the new 6liter Burbs..............
> 
> Getting a price on a custom pipe


Check out Aero Exhaust and just do a replacement muffler. Have heard good reports from their products and you should be able to find one close enough to your factory measurements, that you wont need any new piping. Cut the old out and in with the replacement. Better flow and sound then factory for sure.

Jim


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I just put a K&N cold air intake on my 2004 Dodge quad cab with the 5.7 hemi just before we went to Drummer Boy for the Rally and checked the mileage. I got a little over 17% better fuel mileage. My Truck climbed the hills in Pa. noticeably better. I have yet to go the extra step with the exhaust system but have done quite a bit of research and the Banks looks like with my truck to be the one. I would like to go with a new mega cab diesel except for the $$.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

stay away from duels, especially true duels. that's only good for a highly modified engine at high rpm. Duel exhaust with a crossover will give you a nice sound but that is about all,you do gain some mid-range horsepower while loosing some low rpm torque which is what you really want when pulling.Bottom line is messing with the exhaust after the cats really doesn't do you much good it only controls where the power is at but doesn't increase it as a whole, I think that the manufactures got it right on this end. However if you were to add equal-length headers, that would get you some gains, both in overall power and milage.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The actual mod was 12 bucks for the tube at the hardware store.. 6 inch flexible alum duct.. The air filter was 80 bucks at the Zone..
> 
> So I did mine for 92 bucks..
> 
> ...


I did something similar when I had my '94 Trans Am. Replaced the tube from the filter box to the throttle body with something bigger and not "kinked", put a K&N in the box, and cut big holes in the fresh air side of the box.

This is pretty crude science on the intake side. Anything that creates a bigger less restricted path is going to bring improvement. It becomes a matter of how important the look is - the homemade job can be kind of hillbilly looking.









And yes, there was a difference I could feel from this. Not 50HP, but enough to feel it.

On the exhaust side, remember you get more results the closer you are to the engine. Headers is the big impact item there. A cat-back is going to be limited improvement compared to headers. Now.. ahem...if you're going to strictly drive offroad, replace that cat with a straight pipe will wake it up like nothing else.


----------

